# 2007 28Rsds - 5K Obo - Houston, Tx



## livetofish

Available in TX. After many years of faithful service, it is time for the Outback to go. It was not flooded during the storms. Storage was on high ground. The awning is ripped and will need replacement. Appliances, heater and A/C work. Memory foam mattress on the back slide out.

Pics to come.

Contact me at [email protected] or 832-303-1266.

D


----------

